# Einschussloch effect



## Tualex (2. November 2004)

Hi!
Wie kann ich ein einschussloch effekt machen
ich meine sowelche wie bei diesem Bild: (bei dem erstem A z.B)


----------



## Xdreamer (2. November 2004)

Bedien dich den Werkzeugspitzen sowie dem Airbrush und du wirst diesen Effekt schnell hinkriegen (sofern geübt *gg*).

Und 300kb für ein Bild dieser Grösse ist bisschen viel für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2004)

http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/einschussloch.htm
- Metall

http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/einschusslochg.htm
- Glas

Das ganze noch ein bißchen anpassen und Du erzielst den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## Tualex (2. November 2004)

ja danke die habe ich een auch gefunden


----------

